# advice on coffee beans



## bogios (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to buying fresh coffee beans and am using a hand grinder and Aeropress. I bought some from Redbur coffee to try and they were very nice, but I'm running low. I like really strong coffee that has that almost creamy top and wondering what sort of beans would be best for this.

There seems to be so many different types and I'm not sure what the best type would be to get the kind of coffee I'm after.

Would espresso beans be good for regular coffee to give it more strength or what would you recommend?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Strength is a function of how much coffee and water you use. So any coffee can be brewed strong . Perhaps there are taste you associate with that strength that you like ( bitter? sweet ? )

So What kind of tastes do you like...

Nutty?

Chocolatey ?

Fruity?

Smoky?


----------



## bogios (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply - I really like nutty/smoky type flavour.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Best thing to do is have a look at a couple of roasters websites and see if the beans and the cupping notes take your fancy ...

Try perhaps Coffee Compass and for the smoky end of the taste spectrum .....

Buying an espresso bean for filter won't mean that its stronger as a brew , this will come down to the amount of coffee you are using versus the water and the steep time and method ..so perhaps lets us know how you brew currently


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Which Redber coffees did you like?


----------

